# living cost at abu dhabi



## awalia

Hi Folks,

I have been offered 27k AED per month (all including only excluding yearly bonus) in a reputed abu dhabi based bank. I want to know whether offered perk is sufficient to settle conveniently for a nuclear family including house wife, 1 school going kid and 1 toddler.


----------



## rsinner

This is not very high but should be enough in terms of costs. Obviously the expenses are affected by the lifestyle that you live.
This thread is for Dubai but should give you an idea of the costs http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-salary-offer-package-questions-part-2-a.html

You should get housing for c. 7-8K per month (not super posh but okayish). School: Indian schools wold have a fees of c. 1.5K per child per month, but international schools would have a fee of double this amount in general. 
Car - budget c. 1500-2000 per month for a mid range sedan.

These should be your biggest expenses and obviously you can cut down on some of these (e.g. the housing budget).

In terms of whether the offer is commensurate with your experience this is something you need to decide. Think of this offer being something like 10-12 lakh per annum INR (before tax) in a big city in India.


----------



## AlexDhabi

Please do some searches for previous answers on this forum as this is a very common question.


----------



## kamrog

I think it's ok, apartment shouldn't cost more than a 100k per year and nursery for toddler around 25k per year. This means you have to spare 5 salaries for that and the rest is more than enough for living.


----------



## rojiocloud

Dear friends,

I got an offer from a big construction company here in abu dhabi as an architect of 10 years experience. The offer is 27K AED per month which includes housing and transport allowance, as well as full health insurance and an annual ticket, Do you think this is a good offer for me to live here with my wife whos not working at the time being and a cat. I have no idea the cost for good life in abu dhabi. I've been looking up numbers and websites, however i'm still not sure about the offer. I do really appreciate your prompt feedback if you do so since I need to make decision soon.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## kamrog

My advice - take it


----------



## rojiocloud

kamrog said:


> My advice - take it


Thank you for the quick reply, I have seen the numbers of how much living in AD is worth, but would the 27k be enough to live and have spare to save?

I got people who told me to go, and others who said to have a decent life there I need a minimum of 35-40k.


----------



## kamrog

rojiocloud said:


> Thank you for the quick reply, I have seen the numbers of how much living in AD is worth, but would the 27k be enough to live and have spare to save?
> 
> I got people who told me to go, and others who said to have a decent life there I need a minimum of 35-40k.


Decent apartment on Reem Island (lovely and expensive area) 80-100k yearly, let's say 10000 a month (we pay 76000 per year on Reem Island so I added something to it).

Food - If you go to the supermarket once, twice a week and spend 300-400 dirhams you have plenty of food. It gives you 2-3 k per month. let's say 5k. You have 15k spent...you need petrol - lol, extremely cheap. I spend like 300 per month and driving a lot. Nursery 20k per year which adds 1,5k per month per child. I am not sure what else you may need...If someone tells you he need at least 35k to live here then please send him to me and tell me what am I missing becasue we live here in expensive apartment for more than 6 months now.


----------



## rojiocloud

kamrog said:


> Decent apartment on Reem Island (lovely and expensive area) 80-100k yearly, let's say 10000 a month (we pay 76000 per year on Reem Island so I added something to it).
> 
> Food - If you go to the supermarket once, twice a week and spend 300-400 dirhams you have plenty of food. It gives you 2-3 k per month. let's say 5k. You have 15k spent...you need petrol - lol, extremely cheap. I spend like 300 per month and driving a lot. Nursery 20k per year which adds 1,5k per month per child. I am not sure what else you may need...If someone tells you he need at least 35k to live here then please send him to me and tell me what am I missing becasue we live here in expensive apartment for more than 6 months now.


Thank you so much. . Thats all what I needed to know


----------



## kamrog

rojiocloud said:


> Thank you so much. . Thats all what I needed to know


You welcome! Good luck and let me know when you're here we can go and have a cup of coffee


----------



## sonofsaxa

I recently read the 2013 Country Profile for UAE which said that the average yearly cost of Electricity, Water & Telephone is $24,493.00


----------



## kamrog

sonofsaxa said:


> I recently read the 2013 Country Profile for UAE which said that the average yearly cost of Electricity, Water & Telephone is $24,493.00


24k dollars per year? This would give you 90 000 AED per year. Do you know that you can live in a hotel for that? For the whole year!  And I am talking about good hotel  Think about that, no cleaning, no bills, like a dream


----------



## sonofsaxa

I meant $24K AED, sorry for the confusion


----------



## darpan4

Hello Folks,

I am Darpan from Bombay, India and this will be my first expat experience. I am married and have 1 child (1 and half year old).

After hunting for almost 2 years, I have been offered a salary of 204,000 per year all inclusive. Benefits covered are 30 days paid leave (but only after completion of a year), and Annual Flight Tickets (only for self). No school allowances. Also there is no mention of Health Insurance.

I will be working as an assistant sales manager in an Instrumentation & Controls company and responsibilities will include sales nos. as well as managing a team of sales engineers.

My basic need is 2 BHK apartment (near school), cooking at home, frequent ISD calls to home, etc.

Is this salary sufficient for a family of 3? What type of savings can I expect from it?

By going through various threads I found that renting and schooling in Abu Dhabi is very costly, also there are very few school options compared to Dubai. Can I rent an apartment in Dubai and work in Abu Dhabi?

If I stay in Dubai, additional transportation cost I have to consider if I drive daily. (Vehicle would be company provided and I don't have to purchase it)

Thanks,
Darpan


----------



## killerA

darpan4 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am Darpan from Bombay, India and this will be my first expat experience. I am married and have 1 child (1 and half year old).
> 
> After hunting for almost 2 years, I have been offered a salary of 204,000 per year all inclusive. Benefits covered are 30 days paid leave (but only after completion of a year), and Annual Flight Tickets (only for self). No school allowances. Also there is no mention of Health Insurance.
> 
> I will be working as an assistant sales manager in an Instrumentation & Controls company and responsibilities will include sales nos. as well as managing a team of sales engineers.
> 
> My basic need is 2 BHK apartment (near school), cooking at home, frequent ISD calls to home, etc.
> 
> Is this salary sufficient for a family of 3? What type of savings can I expect from it?
> 
> By going through various threads I found that renting and schooling in Abu Dhabi is very costly, also there are very few school options compared to Dubai. Can I rent an apartment in Dubai and work in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> If I stay in Dubai, additional transportation cost I have to consider if I drive daily. (Vehicle would be company provided and I don't have to purchase it)
> 
> Thanks,
> Darpan


So you need school for a 1 year old baby? Is this a baby Genius?


----------



## darpan4

killerA said:


> So you need school for a 1 year old baby? Is this a baby Genius?


I meant kindergarten for the next year


----------



## killerA

darpan4 said:


> I meant kindergarten for the next year


Can't start kindergarten until a child is 4 years old. I think you will find that nursery's are really expensive and it's just cheaper to keep your child at home with your wife until the child needs to start school.


----------



## Alexandaria

killerA said:


> Can't start kindergarten until a child is 4 years old. I think you will find that nursery's are really expensive and it's just cheaper to keep your child at home with your wife until the child needs to start school.


Does the wife working previously back home ? There's a chance of making "a case" for extra spouse allowance.


----------



## darpan4

Alexandaria said:


> Does the wife working previously back home ? There's a chance of making "a case" for extra spouse allowance.


Nope, she does not work anymore. Her priority is raising kid at least for few more years.


----------



## Alexandaria

darpan4 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I will be working as an assistant sales manager in an Instrumentation & Controls company and responsibilities will include sales nos. as well as managing a team of sales engineers.
> 
> Darpan


As your job is sales related, are there any possibility of sales commision or special bonus/stock options ?


----------



## darpan4

Alexandaria said:


> As your job is sales related, are there any possibility of sales commission or special bonus/stock options ?


Yes. Yearly Performance Bonus is linked with performance. Though, I do not have actual idea how much I can get. I am in negotiation stage with the employer, so I will take it up with them.


----------



## darpan4

darpan4 said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I am Darpan from Bombay, India and this will be my first expat experience. I am married and have 1 child (1 and half year old).
> 
> After hunting for almost 2 years, I have been offered a salary of 204,000 per year all inclusive. Benefits covered are 30 days paid leave (but only after completion of a year), and Annual Flight Tickets (only for self). No school allowances. Also there is no mention of Health Insurance.
> 
> I will be working as an assistant sales manager in an Instrumentation & Controls company and responsibilities will include sales nos. as well as managing a team of sales engineers.
> 
> My basic need is 2 BHK apartment (near school), cooking at home, frequent ISD calls to home, etc.
> 
> Is this salary sufficient for a family of 3? What type of savings can I expect from it?
> 
> By going through various threads I found that renting and schooling in Abu Dhabi is very costly, also there are very few school options compared to Dubai. Can I rent an apartment in Dubai and work in Abu Dhabi?
> 
> If I stay in Dubai, additional transportation cost I have to consider if I drive daily. (Vehicle would be company provided and I don't have to purchase it)
> 
> Thanks,
> Darpan


Just wanted to update here that I have regretted this offer. 

Many times in expat forums we come across an abusing employer situation. I have not even accepted their offer and I felt like they were abusing me. I wanted to politely negotiate with my employer, but all of sudden they started showing attitude as if they own me. 

I am glad that I have regretted. 

Feeling very light now :lalala:

So again back to hunting. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Cassiopia

Good salary sometimes 'hide' your real compensation needs, because that's what a normal working person always think of first , that is "salary" only. 

As an expat your real needs is different, you need a "compensation" first and then benefits. It is always about your lifestyle when comparing salary. Expat package vary even in the same company between your colleague.

Remember that.


----------

